# Martin Wheeler @ Ed Parker's Studio



## DRAVEN (Aug 12, 2003)

I know it's such a short notice, but Mr. Wheeler will be in town this weekend. We're going to have a 3hr. seminar on Systema. Open to anyone that's interested.
Small Fee of $20
Time : Aug.16 SAT. 3pm - 7pm
Place : Ed Parker's Karate Studio
1705 E. Walnut St. 
Pasadena Ca. 91106
Phone : (626) 792-6408


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

Please, give us a review!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 28, 2003)

Absolutely amazing.  The most challenging seminar I have ever been to from a mental/psychological point of view, and probably in the top 2 as far as physically challenging.   Just watching Martin move is worth the price of admission itself.   Conceptually, Systema is just so different from any other disciplines/arts that I have been exposed to, so I had to really train my brain to think differently.  And I didn't succeed completely on many counts!  Much work to do have I.  

From a body mechanics point of view, it all makes perfect sense, once you get past the initial "wtf?".  LOL.  (Sorry, but I am not too articulate today.)  There were people there from a broad range of ability... everything from a several-degreed black belt in Kenpo to someone with zero MA training, and we all got resoundly trounced by Martin no matter what our backgrounds were.

Systema is a tough thing to explain, and I am so newly exposed to it I dare say I can't even begin to try (and wouldn't want to for there are far better people here who could).  What I will say is no matter what your base art, this is an art that will enrich your abilities, help you determine which habits don't "work" for you and hone what does.  It will also help you see how your mind can be either your best asset or your fast-track ticket to the long dirt nap when engaged in a real life do-or-die conflict.

I've ordered the book and can't wait to train in this art again.  I woke up the next morning almost depressed that I couldn't go and play for another 3 hours.  Of course, by 4:00 that afternoon my quads were screaming so badly that training again was out of the question.  All I could do was whimper around my house with a jar of tiger balm and hopes for the future.   

Nevertheless, still "jonesing" for more.  I can't recommend it enough.   

Michelle


----------



## Eggman (Aug 28, 2003)

sounds like a wheeler seminar to me!!!!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 29, 2003)

> Systema is a tough thing to explain



Thus the saying "Systema can't be explained, only experienced".




> I woke up the next morning almost depressed that I couldn't go and play for another 3 hours



We used to refer to like that, until we got chewed out that it's work not play  




> Of course, by 4:00 that afternoon my quads were screaming so badly that training again was out of the question. All I could do was whimper around my house with a jar of tiger balm and hopes for the future.



Ah the beauty of the 40 count squat    How about the push-ups?


----------



## Michelle (Sep 1, 2003)

Ahhh yes... the whole "play" reference.  Sorry... that was drilled into my head early on....  getting the snot beat out of you with a couple of sticks in Stockton is referred to as "play".  The irony of it all made the term stick... habit of mine.  Yes it is work... but there's a joy attached to it too, so in a way... oh.  I wont say it.  But you know what I mean.... 

Push upS?  Oh no.  I have no idea what you are talking about.  You are using the word in plural.  I have no relationship to that word in plural any more.  After learning the 20 second count I can do one...and a half... and the ascending is pitiful indeed.  I only know about doing A pushup now.  It will be a long time before I can put the "s" on the end of that word again in context to myself.  Sad.  Embarrissing.. but true.  And I thought I was in fairly good shap.  HA HA HA HA.  Not.

And it wasn't the squats... it was the 20 minutes of leg sweeps.  Down you go... get right back up... down you go again... can't use your hands to help you get up .... all legs... all abs....up you go... down you go again...and again.   Having fun yet?  Oh yesssssss.  Actually the most fun I've had in a very long time.  Go figure.


----------

